# Norwood Bicycle painting restoration help



## 123ebikes (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the first time I have posted here, and I was wandering if some of you would have some advice for me. I'm in the process of restoring a Norwood ladies bicycle, but I need some painting help.
   The Bike is blue with white detailing fenders etc. The blue is no problem as we have a woodworking finishing shop with commercial painting equipment, but I have never done any detailing. Should I get an airbrush or cut stencils out of something or how do people do that. The frame itself has very little detail, but the fender,s and it has a gas tank type thing on which has minor scroll like work.
    This will be my first bicycle restoration so if anybody has any general advice I would appreciate it.
Thank You


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 3, 2011)

take loads of pictures of the original paint work if you are going to duplicate it. measure and take notes of everything you can. because once its repainted you will forget. it really depends on what you are trying to paint as to what tool to use.
i use an Iwata W101 spraygun for the paint work (full frame, fender tip accents or anything that is not pin stripes) and an assortment of paint brushes for the lines and stripes. if you need to make stencils use vinyl lettering transfer tape stuff is called Automask here:
http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=23.   i get most of my stuff from them. good luck. love to see pics!


----------



## 123ebikes (Mar 3, 2011)

the main painting is no problem as we have a Kremlin HVLP spray gun but that only works for the base color. I'm checking the link you posted out right know, and it looks promising.
I will post some pics once its done but it might take several months till I get it finished.
Thanks


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 3, 2011)

take your time, have patience and take your time!


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 3, 2011)

if the kremlin works on basecoat it will work on accent colors as well as long as its not a huge jet. something like 1.3 or 1.4 turned down will work. tape and mask the parts that don't get painted white.
an airbrush is good for painting flames and illustrations, but  the tip is too small for painting anything bigger than a silver dollar a solid color. you need a gun with a tip that fans out. airbrushes real narrow.


----------



## 123ebikes (Mar 3, 2011)

I've never used an airbrush you would probably still need to tape off the places you don't want painted or how fine a line do they spray.
I've been thinking about trying an airbrush but seeing so many different ones I've always been kinda confused about them.
Thanks for your replies its


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 4, 2011)

yes you need to tape and mask to get crisp lines. the iwata eclipse HP-CS is my airbrush of choice, however, for restoration purposes, an airbrush is too small. the nozzle sprays in super small lines. For pinstripes its better and faster to use a striping or lining paint brush. A lot of practice is needed for best results, but its very satisfying when you finish!


----------

